# Wolfwood's Westward Wanderings



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, its taken awhile to get through 1500 photos AND get a selection loaded into Shutterfly (I've about had my fill of '_technology_') but - here they are! Doxie will have more but has had a few other things to attend to....and Doug had the covetted wide-angle lens (AND tripod!!!







) so there will be more and better ahead....but these will just have to suffice in the meantime.

It's tough to relay in still photos just what a magical place this country is - the smells, sounds, stillness, colors, changes around every bend. We were even blessed to catch a fast glimpse of one of the elusive Yellowstone Wolves. Now *THAT* was a treat that still takes our breathe away! And the friends. Who would have thought that 8 humans and 4 canines who had never met and who came from opposite coasts and different routines could come together for a week and have it feel like we did this _ALL_ the time?! Meal after meal was gathered together from 3 campers with little discussion and we found that we all had the same types of food, dishes, likes/dislikes - all of it worked so effortlessly. Even our campers, tho' different models, are essentially the same. There was 1 key difference tho', Doxie....Doug and I will never *NEVER* talk to our dogs like that !!! Seeker is still cleaning his ears out!

Hope you all enjoy the trip as much as we did!
Westward, HO!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for sharing - what a wonderful trip!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to upload all those pictures....









What a great shot the person casting into the river. You can see the fishing line *AND* lure!!


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice pictures. Looks like a wonderful trip. Those old time photos were great, i love those. And number 10, the windmill silhouette and the tiny Golden Arches peek out at the bottom, great shot.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! Beautiful images Judi!

And what a great reminder of a fantastic vacation. I guess now the pressure is really on to get the blog finished up, and add a few photos from behind our lens. Although <blush>, I fear they will not hold a candle to what you gathered. Very well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, great shots. You obviously have an eye for this. What kind of camera did you use?

Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Those are wonderful pictures.

Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I LOVED your pictures they were VERY good.
I really liked the barbed wire/fence post one...

Excellent!
MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for taking the time to upload all those pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. That's Kathy doing what she likes best....with a fly line and FLY......a tiny little fly! Gotta love Burst Mode!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow! Beautiful images Judi!
> 
> And what a great reminder of a fantastic vacation. I guess now the pressure is really on to get the blog finished up, and add a few photos from behind our lens. Although <blush>, I fear they will not hold a candle to what you gathered. Very well done!
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug - - - and nice try, but I've seen some of your shots...taken at the same time from the same spot in the same light....albeit, with a Canon







....and they're beautiful! Get to work, buddy! The clock's a'tickin' and your public awaits!!!

btw, my hot shoe was just exactly where I thought it would be....on the end-table waiting to be packed


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Great pictures Judi. Thanks for sharing!

Looks like you all had a wonderful trip out West.

--Greg


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

garyb1st said:


> Wow, great shots. You obviously have an eye for this. What kind of camera did you use?
> 
> Gary


Thank you. Gary, I'm pleased you enjoyed them. My baby is a Nikon D200 body and the lenses are a 20-70mm, a 70-200mm, and a 1.5 converter (As Doug as my witness, I _WILL_ have a wide-angle ... someday!!). Both lenses have full time haze filters (mostly to protect the lens glass) and, on this trip, pretty much also wore full time circular polarizers which, in my book, is the single most important "creative" filter out there. Some cropping and zooming, and occasional boosting of Clarity, was about all that was done in PhotoShop - heck, I don't know how to do much else!







That's alot more camera than most have or _need_ - it's all about patience and looking for the image that's pleasing to the eye. Of course, having Knock-Your-Socks-Off-Take-Your-Breath-Away-Exquisitely-Gorgeous subject matter helps, too


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great Shots! I've been to each and every one of those places, but your photos really pop!

Do you shoot in RAW format? TIF? Those look much better than my photos with my Canon.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> Great Shots! I've been to each and every one of those places, but your photos really pop!
> 
> Do you shoot in RAW format? TIF? Those look much better than my photos with my Canon.
> 
> Mike


Music to a Nikonian's ears. (You _KNOW_ I had to say that!!!)

Thanks, Mike!! No - actually, they are all JPEGs, set at Fine quality. This is a 10,000mp camera (maybe that's the difference?)... and, truth be told, these are all taken in the Program mode so the camera is fully automatic. The only thing it couldn't do was find/frame the image and adjust the polarizer...ok...and drive/stop/drive/stop







. I was on vacation - let the camera do the work!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice pics Wolfie, thanks for sharing.









One question - How'd you get the bison to pose by the outhouse?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Nice pics Wolfie, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the knack I have with animals ....


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

> it's all about patience and looking for the image that's pleasing to the eye. Of course, having Knock-Your-Socks-Off-Take-Your-Breath-Away-Exquisitely-Gorgeous subject matter helps, too


Oh just take the credit. Not everyone has an eye for photography. I'm sure patience has a lot to do with it which is the reason I let Maria do the shooting. She has a great eye too. She has a Nikon D80 with a 18 - 135 lens.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

garyb1st said:


> > it's all about patience and looking for the image that's pleasing to the eye. Of course, having Knock-Your-Socks-Off-Take-Your-Breath-Away-Exquisitely-Gorgeous subject matter helps, too
> 
> 
> Oh just take the credit. Not everyone has an eye for photography. I'm sure patience has a lot to do with it which is the reason I let Maria do the shooting. She has a great eye too. She has a Nikon D80 with a 18 - 135 lens.


Um. I guess I need to learn to do that, huh. My 1st show opens in less than a month ....


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> > it's all about patience and looking for the image that's pleasing to the eye. Of course, having Knock-Your-Socks-Off-Take-Your-Breath-Away-Exquisitely-Gorgeous subject matter helps, too
> 
> 
> Oh just take the credit. Not everyone has an eye for photography. I'm sure patience has a lot to do with it which is the reason I let Maria do the shooting. She has a great eye too. She has a Nikon D80 with a 18 - 135 lens.


Um. I guess I need to learn to do that, huh. My 1st show opens in less than a month ....









[/quote]

You'll do great.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good time was had by all, that is an amazing part of our country.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the gorgeous photos. As everyone else has said, you really have a talent. I want to be sure to show my DH, as he is a photograghy buff and a "Nikon Man" (not to mention a fly-fisher).

Thanks again for sharing.

Kelly


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Judi!

OMG! Breathtaking photos! If I commented on each one that I loved, I would fill this page!
Post card quality, each and every one of them lady









The saloon photos at the end were hysterical! Loved them too









We simply have to make that trip one of these days!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I especially like the "Outback Gang" Photo.

What happened to the pics of doxie's dog Cricket taking down and devouring the Buffalo?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, Judi! you really knocked my socks off with your pix! do to the perfection in your photographer quality pix, I cannot post my " I wanna be a photographer too!" pics







I love the susrise pic and the crumpled building







, some day, you'll see , some day I'll be good too! I am dying to see Doug's photos on line, he got some great shots with his wide angle and his polarizer. For the record, I have a polarizer and a eyecup on the way, should be here anyday. Due to circumstances around here, I haven't had much camera time since we got back from the Teton's except at the funeral and the reception.

I do love my Nikon and am amazed at what it CAN do and I WILL learn how to do!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Holy Moly Batman!









Those photos are amazing. You really have the art for capturing moments in time and evoking emotion. I was moved my most of them. Felt like I was viewing a magnificent story without any dialogue.








You have certainly missed your calling. WOW Judi!! I am on the phone as I type calling National Geographic.









Thanks so much for sharing!!

Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

4ME said:


> I especially like the "Outback Gang" Photo.
> 
> What happened to the pics of doxie's dog Cricket taking down and devouring the Buffalo?


ummm...she just forgot to put it in the lot of pics. Ya see, I talk DOG talk to Crickie and whispered in her ear " now be a good girlie wirlie and get the big ole bison" and since she has my personal one on one Dog Talk Whispering One On One Obedience Training, she did as she was told.............
The devouring pix were too gruesome to post....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

There was 1 key difference tho', Doxie....Doug and I will never *NEVER* talk to our dogs like that !!! Seeker is still cleaning his ears out!

Tadgie and Seekie and KaboyKaboy loved doggie talk...they TOLD me so!









[/quote]


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> There was 1 key difference tho', Doxie....Doug and I will never *NEVER* talk to our dogs like that !!! Seeker is still cleaning his ears out!
> 
> Tadgie and Seekie and KaboyKaboy loved doggie talk...they TOLD me so!


Doxie the Dog Whisperer....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> There was 1 key difference tho', Doxie....Doug and I will never *NEVER* talk to our dogs like that !!! Seeker is still cleaning his ears out!
> 
> Tadgie and Seekie and KaboyKaboy loved doggie talk...they TOLD me so!


Doxie the Dog Whisperer....









[/quote]

sniffle...I'm so proud...that wasn't me but one of my Protege's. She graduated at top the Dog Talk Class that year, I have fulfilled my calling.

BTW,question for Judi: what was the noise I heard coming from your mouth when you held that puppy at Colter Bay?? was it "Puppy Dog Talk?"


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> There was 1 key difference tho', Doxie....Doug and I will never *NEVER* talk to our dogs like that !!! Seeker is still cleaning his ears out!
> 
> Tadgie and Seekie and KaboyKaboy loved doggie talk...they TOLD me so!


Doxie the Dog Whisperer....









[/quote]

sniffle...I'm so proud...that wasn't me but one of my Protege's. She graduated at top the Dog Talk Class that year, I have fulfilled my calling.
[/quote]


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Great pics, Judi...and looks like a great trip and wonderful time.
I'm envious...
Bob


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Wow, Judi! you really knocked my socks off with your pix! do to the perfection in your photographer quality pix, I cannot post my " I wanna be a photographer too!" pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how DO you talk to your dog?
Bob


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Wow, Judi! you really knocked my socks off with your pix! do to the perfection in your photographer quality pix, I cannot post my " I wanna be a photographer too!" pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*But how DO you talk to your dog?
*Bob
[/quote]

Reference: Post 28!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Wow, Judi! you really knocked my socks off with your pix! do to the perfection in your photographer quality pix, I cannot post my " I wanna be a photographer too!" pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how DO you talk to your dog?
Bob
[/quote]

the same way MOST dog lovers do in one way or another!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I LOVED your pictures they were VERY good.
> I really liked the barbed wire/fence post one...
> 
> Excellent!
> MaeJae


Can I change my mind on a favorite picture???








I think I like the "weathered barn" more... wait, maybe it is the ...oh never mind 
I like them all!!!








I really enjoy seeing the world through someone else's eyes!!!

MaeJae


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, I've now seen Post #28, and after I put together my decalcified spine, I realized that I, too, talk to my Disney like that...
Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Yes, I've now seen Post #28, and after I put together my decalcified spine, I realized that I, too, talk to my Disney like that...
> Bob


and there will be more admissions to follow! LOL!


----------

